# Edition 38



## Prism Detailing

Less than a week to go, who's going along this year ?

I'm only going on Sunday this year


----------



## Jack

Im hopefully going Saturday and Sunday. Love e38, I have been going for a while now. Unfortunately wont be taking the corrado, im in the middle of doing a underside restoration


----------



## xJay1337

Be there the whole weekend, camping Friday-Sunday.

my car is nowhere near ready but at least the air and the splits are built and on. Looking forward to it


----------



## Scottien

Cleaning the car on friday, if it doesn't rain I'll be going, if it does then I probably wont


----------



## Prism Detailing

Its meant to be really nice weather for it....


----------



## Jack

Hope it is as ive got a long drive.


----------



## Kimo

It's an amazing show

Literally up the road from me but ill be camping with mates from Friday - Sunday

Really buzzing for it


----------



## gavlar1200

1 mile from my house


----------



## Ongoing

I'm going on the Sunday, unfortunately my car won't be as it will be in the shop getting repaired after my neighbour reversed into it


----------



## phildaint

ill be there on the saturday


----------



## organisys

Sunday for me.


----------



## T5 Rogers91

Im going to be heading out on the sunday, concidering entering the show n shine, Ive not been before anything i should know before hand? It looks to be a good show.


----------



## Kimo

T5 Rogers91 said:


> Im going to be heading out on the sunday, concidering entering the show n shine, Ive not been before anything i should know before hand? It looks to be a good show.


Not really, other than its probably my favourite even of the year, and I go to most shows and meets :lol:


----------



## NMN

What time do the gates open on Sunday?


----------



## scratcher

I wish I was going. I'm prepping a lovely mk4 Golf for it today. It's very hard to miss this car


----------



## xJay1337

Well got back after 3 days
Knackered all I can say.


----------



## Kimo

scratcher said:


> I wish I was going. I'm prepping a lovely mk4 Golf for it today. It's very hard to miss this car


Was loads of mk4s :lol:

Which one was it?


----------



## NMN

Was pretty disappointed TBH... Some very nice cars, but very small show?


----------



## Kimo

NMN said:


> Was pretty disappointed TBH... Some very nice cars, but very small show?


Really?

Had an epic time tbh

Wouldn't call it small though


----------



## xJay1337

Small show? Probably 2000 cars there man.

My fave of the weekend


----------



## NMN

Kimo73 said:


> Really?
> 
> Had an epic time tbh
> 
> Wouldn't call it small though


I was suprised there were so few cars / stands - I guess around 300 cars and around 25 stands?

I'm used to the likes of JAE / japfest etc which take several hours to walk around & significantly more cars on display.

Don't get me wrong the cars were pretty amazing- I was just expecting something bigger


----------



## xJay1337

Did you look around the campsite as well? Some of the best cars weren't up in the show and shine man


----------



## NMN

Not too much tbh, did do the car park though!


----------



## Kimo

xJay1337 said:


> Did you look around the campsite as well? Some of the best cars weren't up in the show and shine man


Yeah I found that 

Was a couple cars next to me in camping which were deffo in the top 10 cars there, but didn't even enter


----------

